# What is the horniest Skyline colour?



## weston (Jun 30, 2001)

I've had a lot of comments about car I'm just about to collect,
but it amazes me that by far the most are about the colour !

If I bought a new car I'd get the colour of my choice 
( from the manufacturers limited range ) I don't get it ?
I'm a ford puck orange & yellow fan. Does it matter what
the colour of your car is ?

Weston


----------



## weston (Jun 30, 2001)

Sorry black and any other colour not on the poll limited to 8 options

Weston


----------



## STUKICKSASS (Aug 13, 2001)

*Poll*

My BLACK one


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Has to be Bayside Blue in my book - it's such a gorgeous colour.

Having said that, black or silver look good on pretty much any car.

Where's Champion Blue eh??!


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Met dark blue for a 33.*

Couldn't see that on there so went for purple.

Come one Weston do your research son!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*White* - nuff said


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

colour wont stop me 

but black ..
i want shins car !!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

As if anyone needed convincing.........


----------



## kowalski (Jan 12, 2002)

gotta be black or metallic purple on a 33,and b blue or black on a 
34,actually if someone gave me a lime green 34 i would still take it....


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

No way,

Silver is class

John:smokin:


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

*White Cars*

You guys with white cars seem a bit insecure about your colour  

Lee


----------



## stormuk (Mar 5, 2002)

*where is the GM Grey?*

ROFL Lee


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*colours*

Wine red is the daddy of colours, very rare on gtr'33, but common on gts33.

if youve seen in in the flesh and clean you will agree.

Dirk


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

HiHo Silver....Awaaaaaayyy

hehe


Its for sale if ya want it...

john


----------



## Rich J (Jul 17, 2001)

Well its has to be the colour of me car below! But failing that black is nice!


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

It has to be black.
Definitely not Bayside Blue...too common.
Nb The count for black now stands at 4.
Come on Rupert and Shak do your bit.


----------



## Richard Bell (Jun 29, 2001)

For me Its got to be :-










:smokin:


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

Dirk,

The trouble with the wine red is that it looks a different colour in every photo ... in bright sunlight it looks like a really bright red...

I like yellow myself.... like a diablo mmmmmmmmm 

/Steve


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Is their a choice then*

Dear unfortunate non Bayside Blue owners.

Well as Nissan themselves chose to promote the best Skyline yet in Bayside Blue I suppose its GOT to be this colour.

I believe they had this colour available when they produced the 32 but wanted to save it for that 'special moment'.

Is it also true that Nissan allowed other colours into their range for owners that have no taste. What a company, so thoughtful.

glen

I'm off now, to pick up my car, so will check this thread later on tonight to see how things are progressing  . Can't wait.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*No vote*

Oh by the way I haven't voted as their is only one winner   .

glen


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

Fuggles, I like the front spoiler - what is it?

Bayside blue in the R34 and Black in the R33.

Naz


----------



## R400 GTR (Aug 17, 2001)

*best colour*

has to be met blue!even NANA from option agrees.:smokin:


----------



## Skylining (Jun 28, 2001)

*Also available in Silver.*

I like Metallic Black cars but can’t be bothered to clean it so all 4 of my cars are silver.

Paul.

PS Richards Bell’s GT-R looks awesome


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

I'll second that. 

Richard's GTR probably covers most of the colours in the poll


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

It's got to be *BLACK*.

Goes with everything, and reportedly very sliming


----------



## kowalski (Jan 12, 2002)

LOL Jason


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Glen

Oh dear Oh dear, when are you going to learn. Bayside Blue was discarded when they made the R32 because they thought it wouldn't sell. By the time they'd go to the R34 they'd run out of ideas so went back to the barrel to see what was at the bottom. Simple really.  

As for colours. There is only one colour. Why, even the text on the GTR Forum is the very same colour. What more can one say?  

As for you people who think purple is the colour. I think you've had too many of those "Amsterdam cigarettes".  


Finally, Fred; not sure what it is but you could always check out Takakaira. This car was last seen at the Heritage Motor Museum last Summer.

*White* - simple really.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Fred,

I now seem to recall that the front of the white R33 was provided by Option Motorsport. Hope that helps

John


----------



## 666 SKY (Mar 1, 2002)

*Colour *

I am with Glen on this one....

BLUE IS THE COLOUR ... there is no other!



D


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

I chose blue too.

-Elliot


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Oh !!  would you look at that, Black is now an option.

How can I move my vote from *'the colour is not going to put me off'* to *'Black'*


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

BAYSIDE ALL THE WAY 

:smokin:


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

*BLACK*


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Bayside Blue and Black  

-Elliot


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Oh OK Then !! 


*BLACK**andBayside Blue*


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

so isnt purple the compromise

but BLACK ! i sthe best


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

I cant belive purple is so popular! What we need now is a poll where you can what colour your SKYLINE actually is, not what you like/want it to be.

Rob


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Sorry I,m late on this one guys but it has to be :-

*WHITE  * 

Best regards Alan


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

*Colours*

I don't know . When will you all learn SILVER is the colour !  

As for Bayside Blue...........it sounds like a TV serial that David Hasselfof (?) from Bay Watch fame ,would star in..........


----------



## John Lowe (Feb 20, 2002)

I agree with you Paul.
Bayside blue is for hairdressers. All the best colours had already been sold ( like silver!) so they had to settle for what the salesman had left. Sorry guys but its a wussy colour for a hard car like a Skyline.

John


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

To all those people who think purple is the colour...........

I seem to recall in my feng shui books somewhere that purple is the colour of sexual frustration.

..... just thought you'd like to know


----------



## Pailin (Oct 17, 2001)

It's got to be *purple *, even on the 34:-










But could also be the blue or a great custom colour like Richards


----------



## GTS-4 Ben (Mar 12, 2002)

I like black.. not because my car is or anything.

I would rather have black than some special paint job like on my GTS-4..

It is blue with gold pearl... looks cool, but if anything happens to it you have to repaint most of the car..

Black is stealth and with black tints looks the business


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Gun metal grey...  the original... and pretty much the best! you modern boys with too much choice just seem to get confused!! (my dads proton is blue... nuff said!!!! )


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

*Gun metal grey.......*

seconded!. The 'original colour' came out of the closet on monday and launched an all out attack and was victorious.
Anybody going to third!


----------



## Joss (Jun 27, 2001)

*Purple wins the day *

Maybe it is the colour of sexual frutration .. but also Imperial Rome and prose


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*Paul told me he liked black...*

just like his men (and his chips)


----------



## Paul.GTR34 (Jul 6, 2001)

*My my Nicholas.............*

You and you fantasies............ .I really didn't believe the rumours but now......................

Grey is the colour for a 32 . Silver for a 33 . And bloody silver for a 34. Stlyeeeeeee and fashionn ya know man.............AliG ,2001.

And yes a nice matt black for a stealthy look on any of 'em would look nice.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*PURPLE*

is the only colour for an R33 GT-R "V" Spec
Bayside blue or YELLOW for an R34
Silver (grey) for an R32

Nice to see Richard Bell is still alive !!!!

Keep it on the Black Stuff


----------



## somberg (Jun 27, 2001)

*Bayside Blue Rules*

Dear All

Anyone who fancies another colour but Bayside Blue must either be badly mistaken, colour blind or just completely insane 

Andre.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Andre...very well put


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

IMHO 

R32 - Gunmetal no question. 
R33 - White, obviously. 
R34 - Sorry to say, but it is Bayside. Although MPII is a close 2nd.

White seems to have got a fair amount of votes, but no one is posting to stand up for it. I suspect we have a few closet white fans (most likely BB R34 owners) who are afraid to admit it!

Anyway, never mind the paint colour, what is the 'horniest' neon colour?  I vote blue!!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Enough Said


----------



## Ross (Jul 27, 2001)

*Skyline Colours*

Why in the poll is the most important and original Skyline colour not included? The majority of the GT-R 32 were Gunmetal Grey so please add it to the poll and i'll give that a tick!

Regards 

Ross.


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Well, I'd go for Gunmetal on an R32
Black on an R33
and just to be different ('cause I'm fed up of BB) Yellow on an R34


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

*Black! Black! Black!*

There is only one colour for a car - Black! Black! Black!

It goes with anything and covers up bumps and scuffs like no other!

Rupert


----------



## Rupert (Jun 28, 2001)

*Sorry - Did I mention that I like black cars???*

Black Black Black - It's the new white!

Rupert


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*Jesus Ru..*

that's not shy.
must saee that on the road.
Sweet and well done to all involved.
:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*Bayside Blue*....

absolutely awesome. :smokin:

If I see a Skyline over here that has been resprayed, 80% of the time it's been repainted from it's original color into Bayside Blue. 

Says it all really... 

But on the R33, black looks great and the R32 GTR looks awesome in white. :smokin:


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

SILVER


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

SORRY :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 


Jun


----------



## LSky (Feb 11, 2005)

White of course! As racing green is to British, then White is to Japan, their racing colour, apparently. Still think the R34 is best in Bayside though.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

LSky said:


> Still think the R34 is best in Bayside though.


I agree mate!


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

This is a color im currently working on. Just brilliant looking!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

*NO NO NO NO NO NO*

Not BB!-LOL
The best color, by far, is Champion Blue, which can
only be found on the LM Ltd R33's-98 of them to be exact.
I do like the BB, please dont get me wrong, but Champion
Blue is the way to go. Unfortunately, if you your car sprayed
in that color, it will not be an original LM, but it will be taken
as a compliment.


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

To me, the darker blue-purples are nicest on a GT-R, but in the end I think colour shouldn't play a big part in choosing any car.

It's the car, the spec, condition, etc. that really count !!

And with that - I'll get me coat!!  

Miguel


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Demon Dave said:


> *Bayside Blue*....
> 
> absolutely awesome. :smokin:


I agree with you mate, but why did you dig up a thread that´s over 3 (!) years old???  

/P


----------



## djdna2000 (Nov 14, 2003)

hehe I think that could be some sort of record thread-mining Dave 

btw I would deffo say BB, if it wasn't for the fact that I haven't yet seen in the flesh that MPIII R34 with white TE37s (I think it's someone on the forum?) I need to see that to decide if it's better...


----------



## Ross (Jul 27, 2001)

You have not seen the latest colour Skyline?????
DOCKSIDE GREEN!!!!!!!!
Next year you will so be prepared!!!!!!!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Someone voted in the thread recently and I thought it an opportune moment to remind all:

*BAYSIDE BLUE RULES!*

  

Makes you wonder what color the boffins at Nissan have got lined up for with regards the next GTR...


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Demon Dave said:


> Makes you wonder what color the boffins at Nissan have got lined up for with regards the next GTR...


I hope it's not the silver of the two concepts....that would be as boring as say....Porsche

BTW...BB rocks!


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Perra said:


> why did you dig up a thread that´s over 3 (!) years old???/P


I'm glad he did, cos I wasn't a member 3 years ago.

R32- Got to be Silver
R33- Midnight Purple II (no matter what Fuggles said about Amsterdam Cigarettes)
R34- Bayside 
GTR Proto- Metallic Tangerine!! pmsl


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

In my opinion

R32 is a split between Silver and White
R33 Midnight Purple 
R34 I use to think BB was the best but thats changed since i saw Midnight Purple 3. It is THE horniest colour i have seen on a skyline.

Gez


----------



## Ross (Jul 27, 2001)

How many people have looked outside the box of Nissan standard colours?
I have and the result is stunning!!!!!
Go on and be adventurous.


----------



## johnmcq (Nov 24, 2003)

I've got to agree with you Hyrev.
The rest of you guys seem to be missing the point. It's not called CHAMPION 
blue for nothing!!!


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Gez said:


> In my opinion
> 
> R32 is a split between Silver and White
> R33 Midnight Purple
> ...


Totally agree mate... 










Tony:smokin:


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> *White* - nuff said


 I agree


----------



## shawny (Sep 14, 2005)

midnight purple is the best colour out there


----------



## gtst lad (Mar 29, 2003)

matt black


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

On R33's I love Midnight purple, its perfect. Champion blue also looks good. On R34's I used to LOVE black, but since I bought this one from Durzel, I do love Bayside Blue now.


----------



## Kammy (Jan 13, 2004)

BLACK!


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

the nicest skyline ive seen has to be his one


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

Stunning car, great spec as well. 

As said, I wanted a black one originally, after I saw a black one with big yellow brembo calipers at a show a few years ago. Awesome looking car. Anyone know it or have any pics of it?


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

i must admit, Black is definatly the best colour for boxy aggressive cars like the skyline. It just makes those afterburner rear lights stand out so much more, like a 68 dodge charger 

Saying that, ill vote Champion Blue cos its the colour of my gtr and noone else is voting for it


----------



## chch34 (Feb 7, 2005)

Im thinking this colour is looking pretty tough ( think it makes the guards look wider!! )...










But a nice coat of Black for the R34, silver for the R33, and the R32.... Theres only 1!!...











Or of course black or silver on the R32 looks great!!


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

dont know if you have seen these porkie but here u go


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## PcT GTR Mad (Nov 5, 2005)

Bayside Blue for ever, just read my signature and you'll understand. :smokin: :smokin: (Just remember Tommy)
MP is not bad, really gorgeous too, but on limited edition cars only.  
Is it available for a respray ?


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Miness said:


> dont know if you have seen these porkie but here u go


I have this pic on my desktop so its my choice for a 34 anyway


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

midnight purple for me!


----------



## Algie (Sep 21, 2003)

Very nice


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

i love that R34 ^^^^

But i had to go with Black


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Nismo LM LTD (Feb 16, 2005)

champion blue




or white


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Have to go witht the bayside blue


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

weston old buddy sarky here, it doesnt matter as long as you enjoy it and its your preference.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Everyone to their own IMO.

I like something unique


----------



## chch34 (Feb 7, 2005)

I have just bought the paint to paint my RB26 powered 4 door R32 gts this colour...


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

MP3 is THE best colour on a GTR (or otherwise).


----------



## drewby (Jan 15, 2004)

*..*

lm blue. :smokin: nuff said, D


----------



## *OSCAR* (Oct 23, 2003)

BB stands out like a sore thumb.. .. White, Purple & Black are also rather tasty!! .. ..is it champagne colour the nur's have?? think that looks classy! 

Just my opinion and sorry to the guys who have yellow cars but yellow just doesnt do it for me! .. when i see a yellow car it reminds me of the quick fit vans years agoo! .. ..The Jun is alittle different though


----------



## Tobes (Jul 15, 2002)

*OSCAR* said:


> .. ..is it champagne colour the nur's have??


I thought that was called 'Millenium Jade' but i'm often wrong about things.... :smokin: 

I think it depends on which model you are talking about, an R34 in Bayside Blue is stunning, would be my colour of choice, that said, the Nur Millenium Jade is instantly recognisable for those who know, as is the Champion Blue on the 33's...



Strangely enough, don't know what the colour of my car is called, but i really like it, not seen many in that colour, also the white suits the 33's...

As for the 32's, i think it's got to be Gunmetal Grey, originally wasn't a big fan, but a friend just bought one and it's really grown on me, it's a really nice colour up close and suits the 32's...


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

*OSCAR* said:


> ..is it champagne colour the nur's have?? think that looks classy!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## winegtr (May 3, 2005)

Super clear Red


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

None of the two colours i'd have chosen are there. Millenium Jade & Gun Grey Metallic. So i opted for Black.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

midnight purple...most sought aftr colour for a reason


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I think they look pretty good in allmost any colour, But I voted for Red cos mines that colour. Well its super clear red but that wasnt on the list.

Mark.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

white or black when they are clean of course


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

bayside blue for me


----------



## djskylineuk (Mar 12, 2006)

I think Black, And Gunmental Grey Are Nice Colors


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

Black ...

& I don't know where Fuggles gets his white thang from when he has a dirty greyish white one 

(Or have we covered that on this thread as I haven't read it all)


----------



## tschreibung (Jul 11, 2005)

I have to go with yellow. Yea, it's ugly to some but I like it. It's just a color that I have never seen a 34GTR V-Spec in before, so I had to get it.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

was really hard to choose. yellow, white or blue. dont get me wrong, black and gunmetal and about all the other official colors are nice. 

but; i dont like bayside blue on a R33, and white looks okayish on the R34, not as strong as on the R32 and R33. so i choose yellow. not a lot people have it so its quite special too


----------



## jpaan (Jun 19, 2005)

purple  purple


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

Mines Anthracite which is a silverish purple.... SO PURPLE


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

Gotta be white

stands out the most imo


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

* BRIGHT RED!!!!*

The best colour for ANY car!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

scw02102 said:


> Gotta be white
> 
> stands out the most imo












Mmmmm, Pearl white and LM blue.


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

My choice, any color:
http://photos.freshalloy.com/gallery/v/Scuderia/skylinegtr2.jpg.html

Red is always red hot....


----------



## Miss G (Apr 18, 2006)

I own a bayside blue R34 but have to say I preferred my black one. 
So Black it is :bowdown1:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

on a R32: white, black
R33: yellow, white black
R34: bayside blue, pearl white(the colour i would get a R34 in), black, yellow, gunmetal gray


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

midnight purple
is the best colour 4 a skyline


----------



## bob sprocket (Jul 28, 2006)

black always looks the business on a skyline, but if your not a crack dealing gangster then its gotta be bayside blue.


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

bob sprocket said:


> black always looks the business on a skyline, but if your not a crack dealing gangster then its gotta be bayside blue.


Here you go with one black beauty:
http://www.motorcities.com/photo/view/06EOC500712039A.jpeg/1/

It could be worse


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

wow....that is the nicest R34 in black ive seen so far!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

i would have to go with gunmetal grey, cant find it on the poll


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

My first GTR now sits a little lower on Ohlins suspension and 17inch wheels


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> *White* - nuff said


agree fully! well mine is white afterall!!:clap:


----------



## phatsupraboytt (Jun 3, 2005)

gun metal Grey for the R32, Midnight purple for the R33, Bayside blue for the R34








[/URL][/IMG]





















Hope you dont mind Mark for using your picture.


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

if there was green , it's gona be my best color!!!


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

Have to agree with this as has been said.

R32 = Gun Grey
R33 = Midnight Purple
R34 = Bayside Blue


----------



## Ross (Jul 27, 2001)

Mana,
There is a green R32 !


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

depends on what country you live in IMO

in japan white R32s with carbon bonnets look amazing, not sure if its the light etc or the neon backdrop but they looked really nice when i was there,

if its the UK then gunmetal grey is the best, classic colour for aclassic car

r33 - blue or midnight purple.

r34 --- the colour that beans TS tuned car is in purple flip, or white


----------



## phatsupraboytt (Jun 3, 2005)

My reply is missing the R33 MINE oh well will add it again.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## skyline_beauty (Sep 4, 2006)

Purple, coz mine is purple!!!


----------



## AlexGTS (May 5, 2005)

Has anyone got a pic of an R33 in Bayside Blue?? Bet that would look pretty tasty :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Porsche Riviera Blue


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

SteveN said:


> Porsche Riviera Blue


Oh come on Steve - we want to see more than that


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

The Nismo Z-Tune Silver


----------



## G.W.A. (Jul 20, 2004)

What can I say it has to be green!


----------



## sloathy (Jun 30, 2006)

Silver for me


----------



## paulR32GTR (Jan 5, 2005)

its got to be mine, my r32 done in house of color transluscient violet red with 4 coats of lacquer its looks the the dogs bollocks, when ive learnt how to put pics on here ill show u guys.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

> its got to be mine, my r32 done in house of color transluscient violet red with 4 coats of lacquer its looks the the dogs bollocks, when ive learnt how to put pics on here ill show u guys.


Oh come on its gotta be silver..... untill you spray mine transluscient violet red hehe :bowdown1:


----------



## paulR32GTR (Jan 5, 2005)

i`ll do it for u at the right price FUELBURNER you know that lol.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Sorted then mate a breakfast special at the redbeck cafe just outside wakefield and we're all square...... now where did i put those colour charts


----------



## paulR32GTR (Jan 5, 2005)

i want extra hash browns too though or its no deal!


----------



## demondiablo (Sep 10, 2003)

i have a gunmetal gts t, did they not make the gtr in this colour?
or is it just unpopular with you guys?


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Midnight Purple III all the way.


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

just black...


----------



## johnthesifu (Feb 14, 2007)

kaneda said:


> Midnight Purple III all the way.


i would totally agree MP is the only colour for a skyline!


----------



## MidNite-D (Jul 4, 2006)

MidNite Purple is THE colour for R33 GTR's. The R34 looks best to me in either Classic Bayside Blue or in the new MP3. R32 White or G/Grey. I knew the first time I saw an R33 GTR in MP with gold BBS LM's that I had to have that combination, took me well over a year to find it but I love it.

MidNite


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm not leaving this on purple. I was into black but I've gone onto BB again. Since I see NickM's mines tuned 34.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

If it is a R34 you want then it HAS to be Bayside Blue!  or as you have put it "That blue"


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

There's only one colour......apple candy red is the pimpest! :chuckle:


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Very nice it would look good with smoked rear lights.


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

*It has to be MP3 for me*

:squintdan


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Midnight purple - has anyone put this on a 34? would love to see a pic of that!


----------



## JamesA (Apr 8, 2007)

I say MP2


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

JamesA said:


> I say MP2


Is that MP2 ?
Looks just like MP1 in those shots.


----------



## JamesA (Apr 8, 2007)

sorry, the paint code was LP2.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

JamesA said:


> sorry, the paint code was LP2.


Anyway - it still looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> *White* - nuff said


Same as


----------



## Divoluk (Jul 9, 2007)

*BLACK*

Big Bad and Black the three B's


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Divoluk said:


> Big Bad and Black the three B's


Kinda like the 3 S's in the morning. :chuckle:


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

it's totally model specific imho

R32- gunmetal or black
R33- purple
R34- black

white too pimp for me!


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

Voted purple as my colour was not there like all the MP/LP variations:smokin: 
KN6 - Dark Grey Pearl for my car :thumbsup:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

hyrev said:


> Mmmmm, Pearl white and LM blue.


Changed my mind: MPIII


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

hyrev said:


> Changed my mind: MPIII


I wonder why that is?


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

- Z-Tune Silver
- Sparking Silver
- White/Pearl
- Baysideblue


----------



## SENSASIAN (Oct 16, 2006)

id say bayside blue is sexy

but black is awesome too!!!


----------



## *OSCAR* (Oct 23, 2003)

is there a 'What Colour Skyline do you own!!' Thread ?? lol maybe the poll's when compared would be similar :chuckle:


----------



## Rossy (Oct 13, 2006)

I dont see the horniest colour.............eh gun metal grey:clap:


----------



## Dannyh (Jul 17, 2007)

Has to be white all the way :smokin:


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

*OSCAR* said:


> is there a 'What Colour Skyline do you own!!' Thread ?? lol maybe the poll's when compared would be similar :chuckle:



http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/81781-r34-gtr-colours-most-popular.html


----------



## biff32gtr (Feb 23, 2007)

What about this Blue!


<a href="http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/Biff32gtr/?action=view&current=Picture146.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/Biff32gtr/Picture146.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

R33 Silver or Grey


----------



## TURBO_T (Mar 24, 2008)

got 2 be black for me love black cars my last 3 evo,scooby,rs turbo all been black and im lookin for a black skyline now


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

ive got champion blue but my vote is for black!


----------



## GTR_lover (Oct 14, 2007)

file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Najib/Desktop/IMG_0184%5B1%5D


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Black on Black - the best IMHO.


----------



## Monster GT-R (Feb 23, 2008)

I'd go for the 1989 yellow R32. That way I'd be getting one of the limited - 20 hand built factory cars that were shipped around to car shows and the like.


----------



## jaytee (Dec 3, 2005)

*gtr lm champion blue (MINE)*









IN JAPAN opcorn:


----------



## lizardlace (Nov 6, 2008)

Black!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Everybody knows its PURPLE I mean they have even announced that there will be a Purple GTR Spec V as the range of only 6 colours has suffered from not haveing PURPLE !


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I am tempted to go for Red or Ultimate Silver now after seeing one in the flesh and some pics of a ultimate silver, shame i cant change my vote


----------



## JadeGTR (Oct 28, 2007)

Kandy Cobalt Blue with Kandy Burple as an alternate choice... FTW


----------



## l666cer (Oct 19, 2008)

everyone knows it has to be purple the rest of the colours dnt do it


----------



## sebbe (May 19, 2005)

Gunmetal or black


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

l666cer said:


> everyone knows it has to be purple the rest of the colours dnt do it


get a grip purple's been over done now everyone at 1 point wanted a purple gtr its just a bit old now 

white all the way, makes an already big car look even bigger
(plus mines white lol)


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Is that why Nissan have saved the best colour PURPLE for their brand new flagship and only offered it on the new GTR Spec V then?? LOL

Get a grip; EVERYONE knows that an R33 in Purple IS the best colour!!!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

White Bath tub
Grey BORING
Black BMW colour
Blue OK ish
Red Sort of OK
GOLD now there only one R33 that wears GOLD !!!


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

white all day long


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

red :smokin:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

jaytee said:


> IN JAPAN opcorn:


good choice


----------



## scott gtst (Sep 8, 2009)

i have a black one and its sexy, but the purple ones r hot too.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Black ... though obviously I like the current blue of my Skyline as well!


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> *White* - nuff said


i couldnt agree more :clap::clap::clap::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You are all so wrong it's unreal.


----------



## dovboy (Aug 4, 2009)

purple on gold centred bbs lm's would be my choice over all others.


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Black for R33 :thumbsup:
Bayside for R34
Black or White for R32


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

It's gotta be the National Racing Color of Japan

WHITE ! ! !


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

White & Black on all GTRs :smokin: Bayside Blue on the R34 :smokin:


----------



## Root (Sep 7, 2010)

Midnight Purple on thr R33 Sparkling Silver for the R34


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

jaytee said:


> IN JAPAN opcorn:


now mine


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 3, 2009)

Black ... or the blue of Speed Merchants R32


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

davewilkins said:


> seconded!. The 'original colour' came out of the closet on monday and launched an all out attack and was victorious.
> Anybody going to third!


I WILL!!!:clap:


----------



## iosifnur (Sep 3, 2008)

bayside blue......:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## TSDAVE (Dec 12, 2010)

Obviously I am biased but it has to be Midnight Purple 3.


----------



## 1563parker (Jul 22, 2009)

Grey: R32
Purple: R33 :bowdown1:
Bayside R34
and that sexy blue for 2011 R35


----------



## John Sowden (Dec 17, 2010)

Black for R33, but it's going to be carbon black! Think I need therapy, anyone got a moggy minor for sale? Wood is cheaper!


----------



## spikem603 (Nov 9, 2010)

Silver, black then gay-side blue:smokin:


----------



## Rare_f8 (May 18, 2010)

Black strikes me more than the other colors. You can tell by which color you like when you have an urge to keep looking at the car while there are similar cars around.


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

White White White !!! :clap:


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

black for me as mine is black:clap::smokin:i love the stealth look

black on a R32, bayside blue on R34, then midnight purple on R33

at the end of the day no matter what colour they are we know they are just beasts underneath it all

anyways colour is there just so other drivers can track us in the distance when we smoke it by then


----------



## N.I. R32 GTR (Mar 9, 2010)

stormuk said:


> ROFL Lee


a good clean grey 32 is hard to beat in my book,stunning


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> *White* - nuff said


Mr Fuggles knows his horney colors 


:thumbsup:


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

Purple for the R33 - it was such a good choice even Nissan chose it for all of their brochures


----------



## TEN57 (May 29, 2010)

Red!!!!


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I saw a dark matt grey one the other day in Glasgow with black wheels and shinny black carbon splitters and spoiler. Looked quite up to date. Very current.

So I now like dark matt grey with shinny black bits.

Mine is a slightly boring silver.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Sparkling Silver is a great colour specially on R34.


----------



## skylineluke (May 14, 2006)

Midnight purple All the way


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

black


----------



## old-skool-ford (Aug 14, 2007)

*yeh...*

judging by the poll, i bought the right colour.:clap::clap::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ryan_GTR (Dec 15, 2011)

Gunmetal grey or white


----------



## Flo (Jan 22, 2011)

I bought mine in midnight purple, and i love it, but deep marine blue would have been also nice.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Gotta be white for me guys. Either that or bright bright red. Or Nur Spec Millenium Jade. Or Dark Metallic Blue.


----------



## friction_point (Nov 21, 2011)

I think each model wears a particular colour best, it's 'signature colour' so to speak:

R32: Gunmetal Grey
R33: Silver
R34: Bayside Blue
R35: White

I could be way off though :thumbsup:


----------



## stephenwap (Mar 26, 2010)

Is midnight purple not the 33's signature colour?


----------



## friction_point (Nov 21, 2011)

Not sure, it might well be. They're pretty rare in midnight purple, most of the 33's in the brochures were silver. They look amazing in Marine Blue too.


----------



## monkfish (Jul 1, 2009)

titanium grey is my current fave as thats what i chose for my 32.


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

blue blue blue blue :clap::clap:


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

purple all day long!!!


----------



## avs_ent (May 5, 2010)

midnight purple 3 awesome


----------



## robkellypga (Sep 17, 2010)

Mid Night Purple.... I love mine..


----------



## Profile (Jan 4, 2012)

Silver every time.....


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

32 - red
33 - midnight purple
34 - bayside
35 - black


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> 32 - red
> 33 - midnight purple
> 34 - bayside
> 35 - black


32 - black
33 - midnight purple
34 - bayside blue
35 - white

Got to say black for r32 as I got one LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## jianwei (Mar 10, 2010)

i just sprayed my gtr r33 in a54 gtr r35 red.. look sexy


----------



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

Got to be purple


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Gay for a 32
Purple for a 33
Bayside Blue for a 34
RED for a 35


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Each model is way different

My personal choice

32 the special order only colour BLO 
33 white
34 mpurple2

Most iconic though is different
32 has to be gunmetal grey
33 has to be m purple 3
34 has to be bayside blue

35 isn't a skyline btw


----------



## davejames33 (May 18, 2014)

RSVFOUR said:


> Each model is way different
> 
> My personal choice
> 
> ...


R33 didn't come in midnight purple 3


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

In fact it didn't even come in Midnight Purple 2.

MP2 and MP3 were R34 colors.

R33 came in MP1 only.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

RXXXIV said:


> In fact it didn't even come in Midnight Purple 2.
> 
> MP2 and MP3 were R34 colors.
> 
> R33 came in MP1 only.


Yep


----------



## Ricci (Jan 30, 2016)

midnight purple 3 as mine


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

RXXXIV said:


> In fact it didn't even come in Midnight Purple 2.
> 
> MP2 and MP3 were R34 colors.
> 
> R33 came in MP1 only.



yes my typo error meant mp1 but i did say mp2 for the 34


----------



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

Got to be midnight purple


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

MP3 is the sexiest !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skun (Feb 2, 2012)

midnight purple 

Enviado desde mi Galaxy S6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Midnight purple Can't beat it


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

For me it's all the off colors

R32: Deep Blue Pearl
R33: Lemans Blue
R34L Lightning Yellow or Red


----------



## Roars (Sep 7, 2016)

Midnight purple!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Roars said:


> Midnight purple!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Everyone knows that is correct, however

R32 Gun Metal Gay
R33 Midnight Purple
R34 Bayside Blue
R35 RED


----------



## chaza (Aug 11, 2015)

Midnight purple for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisgtr35 (Jan 29, 2017)

Another vote for midnight purple


----------

